

Show HN: Redditpoll.com – A simple polling application I made for Reddit - hiby007

Hello Every one,<p>Few months ago i asked what to develop and you all gave me answer that develop a product that you will use and a products that solve real problems.<p>So here i have tried to solve the problem of posting polls on Reddit with this website.<p>Hope you will like it.<p>I would like to hear your feedback and comments.<p>site: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;redditpoll.com&#x2F;
======
dawson
[http://redditpoll.com/](http://redditpoll.com/)

------
lycidas
Good stuff. I like how quick it is to make and post a question.

------
techaddict009
Aha that's really great..

I have been using HN and Reddit since long. And I really felt that this
feature was lacking.

~~~
hiby007
thank you, hope you like it.

~~~
techaddict009
Just checked it. I really liked it.

Hope it goes viral.

